# SB 9" Model "O" Quickchange gearbox and Apron



## skipd1 (Sep 3, 2011)

I finally started to break down my lathe to start to clean, rebuild and paint. Upon taking the gearbox off the lathe I noticed that the gearbox tumbler was previously broken and brazed back together. I don't know how long this repair has been used but if I can find the part(Part #602) I surely would like to replace this. As a complete newbee I welcome any and all comments on the condition of this gear box and apron, so I may redo it correctly assuring a long life. Here are some pictures of the QC Box and apron. Thanks everyone for your great help!!











[I


----------

